Ask HN: What do you think about Zoltan Istavan, transhumanist/politician - jelliclesfarm
======
jelliclesfarm
I am a cheerleader for transhumanism. But it comes in many colours and in the
community, we are not all always on the same page as to what it means..

He is planning on running for office on transhumanist platform. Last time, he
wanted to lease all national parks and public lands to industry. I stopped
reading him after that. He hasn’t mentioned it this time around.

Here are some snippets from his Facebook page:

[..] Friends and adversaries of mine keep telling me the poor pay more in US
taxes than the rich. This is totally untrue. In dollar terms, the rich and
moderately rich are carrying this nation on their backs (just look at any Gov
stat). The top 25% foot the tax bill for a large part of the service Gov
provides to you. The amount the poor and bottom 75% of Americans would not be
able to keep government, social services, and this nation running. We
shouldn't forget this. When comparing tax rates, we must always remember tax
percentage terms are different than dollar amounts. Dollar amounts are what
matter and make the world go around--what buys you food, puts gas in your car,
and allows you to buy Christmas presents for your family. Tax percentages
don't do that--only actual dollars do. Over time, I endorse getting rid of the
IRS and replacing Government with technology and automation. The result would
be far lower taxes, if any. If I was to get into office soon, I'd cut nearly
all taxes and implement a single national sales taxes to help us get to a
taxless world where robots and automation run the Gov. Then no one could get
percentages and dollar amounts mixed up because we all pay the same
percentage. In the meantime, be grateful that the rich (both Democrats and
Republicans) pay so many dollars to Uncle Sam. And stop creating this nonsense
that the poor pay more in taxes than the rich. They pay far less in actual
dollar terms, which is the thing the makes world go round. #UpgradingAmerica
#Zoltan2020[..]

[..] As President, I'd cut the military, cut foreign aid, and bring home many
of our troops that are abroad. We have so many issues at home that need first
priority: poverty, homelessness, education, health care, Basic Income, etc. If
the potential of an Iran war bothers you, make noise. It's time to spend
Government resources on Americans, and not on foreign fights in far off lands.
Remember, I've been to many of these endless conflict places as a journalist
for National Geographic. It never ends well. It's best to try to make
peace.[...]

[..] One of the most unpopular opinions I have is that I believe 4-year
college should be mandatory in the US. (First, let me say, I would make public
college free, and I plan to pay for this by saving money by emptying prisons
of nonviolent drug offenders and others wastefullly imprisoned). To me,
college is much more than education; it's something that puts the finishing
touches on youth and prepares them to be smart, open-minded, and responsible
citizens. I do not agree that people at 18 are adults. I think it's much
closer to age 23-25 that kids become mature enough to be a so-called "adult,"
given brain growth, social development, psychology, etc. I think many 18 years
old are irresponsible, impetuous, illogical, and plain dumb. And they need
more life and scholastic experience to become the best they can be. Joining an
inner city gang, being a baggage handler at airlines in a union, or working on
the floor at Walmart, or doing other simple and mindless tasks is not what
people should be doing at age 18. A college educated person will demand more
from themselves, and from their peers, and from their kids. A college educated
person's sense of logic and brain skills are dramatically improved by 4 extra
years of education and life experience with sex, drugs, and rock-n-roll, to
use the proverbial experience of college. Furthermore, in the age of expanding
lifespans, it's also important to educate our youth more. Laws of mandatory
high school were passed in the 1960s, when lifespans were about 63 on average.
They're near 80 now, and soon new transhumanism sciences like genetic editing
will take them above 100 and further. BUT mostly, without 4 extra years of
college and brain development, too many Americans end up unsuccessful and
relying partially on government support. It's a well known fact proven again
and again that the college educated widley outdo the uneducated in overall
prosperty, length of marriages, happniess, staying out of jail, etc. It's
makes good sense to ask all our American youth to go to college. (I would make
some minor exceptions to this mandatory rule, such as professional athletes,
military recruits, nonprofit apprentiships, start-up careers, etc.) But the
majority of Americans age 18 would go to college. That is something that would
forever change America for the better, and give our nation a leg up on other
countries. In the age when robots will also start taking over so many menial
jobs, it's also a good thing. Remember, going to college is not about choosing
a career making money, it's about becoming as smart and accomplished of an
individual as you can become to prepare you for whatever life will throw at
you. I think every American deserves that preparation. I think every American
youth deserves a nation that wants them to become as successful as possible.
#UpgradingAmerica #Zoltan2020[..]

[..] To me, my ideas seem logicial, but they're always taken as controversial.
And that's constantly getting me in trouble on the campaign trail. I talk
about helping disabled people with technology and get called an ableist. I
think parents that can't feed their children shouldn't be allowed to have them
and I get called an authoritarian. I think we should aim to overcome all
disease and death with science and I get called a tool of the devil or the
Antichrist. It's just astounding to me how illogical so many people are--both
liberals and conservatives. If you're sick of all the BS, lies, and
irrationality, join me in standing up for what's reasonable and right.
#UpgradingAmerica #Zoltan2020[..]

